

Microsoft doesn’t just want you to use Windows 10. It wants you to love it - mihwalski
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/01/21/microsoft-doesnt-just-want-you-to-use-windows-10-it-wants-you-to-love-it/

======
bhhaskin
My only issue is that if I have a desktop why do I care about mobile-first? or
even cloud-first for that matter. That was a big problem with windows 8 is
that it was mobile-first and desktop-last.

